# Makeup Geek Eyeshadow



## VanillaCupcake (Aug 17, 2012)

I couldn't find any threads for MUG eyeshadows, so sorry if this is a repeat. Has anyone tried Makeup Geeks shadows? She has a sale going on right now, so I'm wondering how they perform. Any recommendations?

  	Thanks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2012)

If you only buy one, get Corrupt. It's a matte black with insanely good pigmentation; a little bit will go a long way. Overall, though, I've read very good things about all of them.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 18, 2012)

Im dying to try them out, heard only good things. Maybe I should pick up a few on sale  Try watching YouTube videos, I'm pretty sure there are quite a few reviews there. HTH


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 30, 2012)

I have Bada Bing, Moondust and Homecoming. They're all really good. Nice pigmentation, easy to blend, lasts well over a primer... I especially like Moondust, it's a unique brownish/grey/goldish colour, hard to describe but very beautiful. I can see myself getting more of these as the price is very good too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to be ordering a few more eyeshadows soon. Excitements!  And yeah, excellent price.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 8, 2013)

Big bumpage!  Along with all sorts of eyeshadows, MUG now has lipsticks and pigments, as you may know. If anyone's tried any of the lippies, I'd like to know your thinky thoughts.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 28, 2014)

Just ordered the Make-up Geek Ultimate Eye Shadow Palette.

  27 Shades and a Z-Palette for $159 is an awesome deal.

- Appletini –  Shimmery Apple green with flecks of gold
- Bada Bing –  Deep Brown with flecks of gold
- Beaches & Cream –  Creamy Matte Natural Beige with Just A Hint of Peach
- Bitten –  Matte deep maroon red
- Brown Sugar –  Warm Shimmery copper brown
- Cocoa Bear –  Matte golden brown
- Corrupt –  Intense matte black with a very subtle sparkle
- Cosmopolitan –  Rose Gold with gold flecks and a shimmery finish
- Drama Queen –  A densely dark purple with a shimmery finish
- Envy –  Deep metallic green
- Glamorous –  Shimmery bronze gold
- Graphite –  Light graphite grey with flecks of silver
- Last Dance –  Satin medium to deep plummy brown
- Lemon Drop –  Shimmery Bright Lemon Yellow
- Mermaid –  Metallic teal with reflects gold
- Moondust –  Metallic silver taupe
- Ocean Breeze –  Metallic deep green/blue
- Peach Smoothie –  A light peach beige with a soft matte finish
- Pixie Dust –  Shimmery Lime green
- Poolside –  Bright shimmery teal with specks of gold
- Pretentious –  Metallic bronze
- Prom Night –  A pale purple with hints of grey and a shimmery finish
- Sensuous –  Shimmery Purple with Flecks of Silver
- Shimma Shimma –  Metallic Champagne
- Simply Marlena –  Rosey pink with purple undertone and gold flecks
- Unexpected –  Matte Pale Pink Brown
- Vanilla Bean –  Light Shimmer with Peachy Beige Undertone

Beyond excited to receive them!


----------



## kait0 (Mar 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Just ordered the Make-up Geek Ultimate Eye Shadow Palette.
> 
> 27 Shades and a Z-Palette for $159 is an awesome deal.
> 
> ...


Ahh! So awesome - I just made my first MUG order too! I got Beaches and Cream, Unexpected, Latte, Frappe, Creme Brulee and Hipster. It's too bad their other pre-made  z palettes seem to permanently out of stock!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2014)

The palettes (not the pre-filled ones) should be back in April, I believe.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2014)

I have one MUG pigment and I love it to pieces. It's Utopia. I really want to purchase Liquid Gold next but I keep thinking its exactly the same as my MUFE Star Powder in #3. That collection they came out with a while back that was four different shades of gold.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have one MUG pigment and I love it to pieces. It's Utopia. I really want to purchase Liquid Gold next but I keep thinking its exactly the same as my MUFE Star Powder in #3. That collection they came out with a while back that was four different shades of gold.


  I just got Utopia pigment in the mail today.  I can't wait to use it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

I just said this in the UK Discussion thread, but my MUG package arrived!

  Really pleased with how well everything arrived packaged.  This is my first Z-Palette and I'm surprised at how secure it feels considering it's made out of what, cardboard?  Regardless though - looking at the packaging, they didn't miss any detail.  I'm really, really impressed.  If I love these (haven't even swatched yet) then they may definitely and very quickly become a new favourite of mine at this price point.  Genuinely and thoroughly impressed.

  I really am truly astounded.  The sleeves are beautiful, the printing on the back of the eye shadow pans is large and clear, unlike the MAC printing.

  The only thing I can think of off the top of my head that I wish they would have/do - is a system like MAC for description.  VP/Satin/Matte/Matte2 etc.  I'm sure MAC would have a field day, but even if they put on the website what it "compared" to in their opinion would be nice.  But anyway!

  I may order from them again very soon -- I like the look of some of the gel liners and even their brushes.  But I definitely think I'll want more shadows, though I'll need to order another Z-Palette for that as this one is going to be full, lol.


----------



## kait0 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah I'm so excited to receive my order! Can I ask when you ordered? I'm super impatient ha


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Ah I'm so excited to receive my order! Can I ask when you ordered? I'm super impatient ha


  Haha!

  I ordered on the 27th, it shipped on the 31st and arrived at my house on the 8th.  So from order to my door it took 12 days (inc. weekends) which really isn't all that bad for international.


----------



## kait0 (Apr 9, 2014)

That's not bad at al! Mine shipped march 31st as well and I have yet to receive it, and I'm in Canada for crying out loud! lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

kait0 said:


> That's not bad at al! Mine shipped march 31st as well and I have yet to receive it, and I'm in Canada for crying out loud! lol


  Seriously?!  I'd be so mad, lol.

  I kinda caved again.  3 gel liners - Fame, Rave & Twinkle.  Pencil Brush, Stiff Dome Brush, Pointed Crease Brush, Outer V Brush, Smokey Eye Brush, Crease Brush & Small Crease Brush.

  I have plenty of brushes, but Tati's review of them on YT really made me want to try them, especially at the price point.

  The other gel liners I want - Electric & Amethyst weren't in stock and I forgot to add Poison to the basket but I'll get them another time.  I added all the shadows I don't currently have to my Wish List other than I think 3 which are out of stock and the 2 Z-Palettes I'll need for them.  I'll do the orders slowly, maybe one a month until I have everything.


----------



## kait0 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm starting to wonder if it's getting delivered by foot.. Are those MUG brand brushes you bought?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Yeah I'm starting to wonder if it's getting delivered by foot.. Are those MUG brand brushes you bought?


  LOL!  Sounds like it is!

  Yep, they are!


----------



## kait0 (Apr 10, 2014)

FINALLY got my items today! Loving the eyeshadows so far - crazy pigmented and soft!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

kait0 said:


> FINALLY got my items today! Loving the eyeshadows so far - crazy pigmented and soft!


  Yay!  I'm happy for you!  They're wonderful, aren't they?  Even my partner was impressed by them!

  What did you order?

  My new order shipped today so I'm hoping to receive it next week at the earliest.  They were super quick with dispatch this time.  I'm stoked to swatch the gel liners.  I just can't wait for the other 3 I want to be back in stock to try if these are as amazing as I figure they'll be!


----------



## kait0 (Apr 10, 2014)

I got 6 eyeshadow pans - beaches and cream, creme brule, latte, frappe, hipster and unexpected! I've heard good things too about the gel liners. I definitely will be ordering more at some point, this time I will know not to expect them for a while lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

Oooh nice!

  I love Unexpected.  It's definitely like a Matte2 formula to me.  But they're all so unbelievably soft and smooth.  I think I only found 2 out of the 27 I got that aren't super soft.  Simply Marlena and Appletini.  They're still beautiful and decently pigmented, but they're not as soft and buttery as the rest.  

  I can't wait for this order to arrive though.  I love trying new brushes out and I only have 1 fluidline.  I've never gotten into liner on the lash line, mainly because I'd much rather just tight line and save the lid space for eye shadow as I don't have tons of it, but I'm going to try and learn/practice just a super thin line as close to the lash line as I can get so I can take advantage of all these amazing colours.  The bright ones would look awesome with a neutral look, or even possibly a really dark eye and then just the awesome flash of bright liner.


----------



## kait0 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm the same way with gel liner. Do you have hooded eyes? I've recently found that a normal/thick-ish line and then a lighter maybe shimmery shade on the lid and then slightly above, is a really nice look!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd say they're somewhat hooded, if not mostly.  In photos if you can see my actual lid it's usually because I'm forcing it to happen with my face.  But if I'm in a snap photo with a friend or something, you can never see my lid - so I suspect it's because I'm not as conscious of forcing it to happen, lol!

  Ooh - so liner first and the shimmery shade on top of the liner?  If so, that sounds really nice - and of course can definitely be varied depending on the colour used.  Liner is definitely something I need more practice/patience with.  I find when I practice it, I do it great.  But when it comes to doing it with the rest of my make-up, I mess it up somehow, lol.  I haven't even bothered trying to wing it out yet, I'm terrified it'll look terrible.  It's the one thing, along with lining my lips *perfectly* that I really struggle with make-up wise.  I also have weird lips.  I don't have a defined cupids bow, it's much more .. rounded? I guess is the term to use?  So I never quite know what to do with the lip liner - force a cupid's bow in there or just kinda go with my oddly shaped upper lip, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't wait to order some of these...  I fill up my cart, but haven't pushed the button yet. LOL


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I can't wait to order some of these...  I fill up my cart, but haven't pushed the button yet. LOL


  Can't recommend them enough, honestly.  They're worth every penny.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 26, 2014)

New order arrived.

  Fame gel liner is absolutely freaking STUNNING.

  Twinkle and Rave are also beautiful, but I have a weakness for blues/teals/greens.

  I'll definitely be purchasing the others when they're back in stock.

  I ordered most of the eye brushes - they're beautiful looking.  Will report back eventually when I try them out.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 26, 2014)

Definitely interested in what you think of the brushes. I almost ordered some, but removed them from my cart.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, let us know what you think!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 29, 2014)

yes, can't wait.  I've been looking at her brushes since she started doing them.  I'm glad she redesigned them.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

Haven't tried the brushes yet (need to wash them)

  But I used Envy and Pixie Dust shadows today and OMG PIGMENTATION.

  Good god.  If the rest of them apply this beautifully on the eye, I'm hella sold on buying every single shadow.  I have roughly half of them anyway, but I've only just tried these 2 on the eye so far.

  Absolutely beautiful, a dream to work with and intense pigmentation.

  Highly recommend.


----------



## Yazmin (May 3, 2014)

Guess I loved a couple of shadows so much, I ended up with duplicates and didn't even realize it until I was choosing shades for my travel palette last night.  I now have an extra Mermaid and Moondust.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2014)

Peachtwist, I'm going to stalk you until you tell us about the brushes. ;-)


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Peachtwist, I'm going to stalk you until you tell us about the brushes. ;-)









  Yes ma'am!  I'll get them washed asap and then give 'em a go!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Yes ma'am!  I'll get them washed asap and then give 'em a go!


  LOL thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 16, 2014)

There are new eyeshadows out!   Pop Culture (one for the bright purple fans; seems similar to an old colour called Unicorn but maybe a bit brighter?) ~ http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/eye-products/eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadow-pan-pop-culture.html  Glass Slipper ~ http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/eye-products/eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadow-pan-glass-slipper.html  Shark Bait (or, if MAC Teal were pressed and matte, perhaps?) ~ http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/eye-products/eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadow-pan-shark-bait.html  Rockstar (dupe for MAC Vellum, it seems) ~ http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/eye-products/eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadows/makeup-geek-eyeshadow-pan-rockstar.html  Barcelona Beach (yay! an ashier/cooler-toned brown! And a possible Omega dupe?) ~ http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/new-products/makeup-geek-eyeshadow-pan-barcelona-beach.html


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 17, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Seriously?!  I'd be so mad, lol.
> 
> I kinda caved again.  3 gel liners - Fame, Rave & Twinkle.  Pencil Brush, Stiff Dome Brush, Pointed Crease Brush, Outer V Brush, Smokey Eye Brush, Crease Brush & Small Crease Brush.
> 
> ...


  I've been looking at Rave gel liner. Can you post swatches? Any thoughts on texture, pigmentation etc?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 24, 2014)

I did a Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Haul.


Peacock 	
Dirty Martini 	
Galaxy 	
Envy 	
Drama Queen 	
Corrupt 	
Cocoa Bear 	
Unexpected 	
Moondust 	
Ocean Breeze 
   There are still a few that I would like to get my hands on. However they are OOS. Any suggestions for storage besides the Z palette?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2014)

They'll fit in MAC palettes (either old style or current with wells). Or you can get those cheap-arse 12-, 15-, or 28-well palettes on eBay/TKB Trading/et al. (I don't really recommend the 28-well one. It's not very good quality, though it will hold the shadows alright. The one I have doesn't close properly, and it's just too big, IMO.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 24, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> They'll fit in MAC palettes (either old style or current with wells). Or you can get those cheap-arse 12-, 15-, or 28-well palettes on eBay/TKB Trading/et al. (I don't really recommend the 28-well one. It's not very good quality, though it will hold the shadows alright. The one I have doesn't close properly, and it's just too big, IMO.)


  Thanks! I think I will get the new MAC palette. My first one. I wanted something with a window. Only reason I didn't want the z palette is because I wanted something I could grab on the ground instead of ordering.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Seriously?!  I'd be so mad, lol.
> 
> I kinda caved again.  3 gel liners - Fame, Rave & Twinkle.  Pencil Brush, Stiff Dome Brush, Pointed Crease Brush, Outer V Brush, Smokey Eye Brush, Crease Brush & Small Crease Brush.
> 
> ...


  Sorry hon - I've been AWOL.  I'll get a swatch up ASAP for you and review it at the same time.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw a post on Marlena's Instagram about MUG blushes    I'm super excited about it and I hope there are swatches soon. They're supposed to be released on June 15th.


----------



## kait0 (Jun 10, 2014)

omgomgomg I'm so excited for these blushes..  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-makeup-geek-blushes-photos-swatches
  So many awesome colours that you don't find in a lot of other brands.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 11, 2014)

kait0 said:


> omgomgomg I'm so excited for these blushes..  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-makeup-geek-blushes-photos-swatches So many awesome colours that you don't find in a lot of other brands.


   They look so gorgeous!! Geek Romance and Summer Fling are calling my name. And ten dollars is a great price. I hope they do a palette deal like they do with the eye shadows because a lot of these colors are really unique.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2014)

Summer Fling come to mama!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 11, 2014)

Loving the blushes!! So gorgeous! Romance and Summer Fling and particularly beautiful!    In this video Nicole Guerriero uses Summer Fling and Bliss and wow!! Gorgeous!!  http://youtu.be/ovGz5UYu9pA


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> They look so gorgeous!! Geek Romance and Summer Fling are calling my name. And ten dollars is a great price. I hope they do a palette deal like they do with the eye shadows because a lot of these colors are really unique.


  A palette would be awesome!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, those blushes look nice.  I hope they are long lasting. I might buy them all.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Wow, those blushes look nice.  I hope they are long lasting. I might buy them all.


  Lol I want to buy them all but I'm going to restrain myself. If they have a palette deal like with the eye shadows then I'll buy that, otherwise I'm only going to get five.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Lol I want to buy them all but I'm going to restrain myself. If they have a palette deal like with the eye shadows then I'll buy that, otherwise I'm only going to get five.


  I hope they have a palette deal! Say 6 blushes for $50 or something like that


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Wow, those blushes look nice.  I hope they are long lasting. I might buy them all.


  I might end up with all 13 but not at once, although $130 for 13 blushes is a pretty good deal if you ask me, specially if they have similar quality to MAC's!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I might end up with all 13 but not at once, although $130 for 13 blushes is a pretty good deal if you ask me, specially if they have similar quality to MAC's!


  Hah! I know right? But some of those colors won't work on my skin tone, or at least I don't think so...I'm limiting myself to 5 right now because I'll need to buy a Z Palette also.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Hah! I know right? But some of those colors won't work on my skin tone, or at least I don't think so...I'm limiting myself to 5 right now because I'll need to buy a Z Palette also.


  Yes, I don't think all 13 will look good on me either but its still a good deal lol! Besides we have time to buy more in the future  Which ones are you buying first?


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Yes, I don't think all 13 will look good on me either but its still a good deal lol! Besides we have time to buy more in the future  Which ones are you buying first?


  I definitely want Spellbound, Romance, and Summer Fling. I'm thinly Hanky Panky but I have a ton of bright blushes.   What about you??


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I definitely want Spellbound, Romance, and Summer Fling. I'm thinly Hanky Panky but I have a ton of bright blushes.   What about you??


  These are my favorites:   Bliss Honeymoon Romance Smitten Spellbound Summer Fling Head over heels  I want for sure Bliss, Spellbound, Summer Fling and Romance. I think Head Over Heels is a beautiful pink and not too bright or cool toned, which is great because cool pinks don't look good on me :/


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

T's review of Hanky Panky: http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-geek-hanky-panky-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## mel33t (Jun 12, 2014)

Now I want all of them lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 12, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Now I want all of them lol


  Just saw Marlena's video and swatches on Makeupgeek.com and they're all so beautiful but I've narrowed my list to 5


----------



## mel33t (Jun 13, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Just saw Marlena's video and swatches on Makeupgeek.com and they're all so beautiful but I've narrowed my list to 5


  I've got my list!! Spellbound Honeymoon Smitten Hanky Panky  Head over Heels  What's on yours??


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 13, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I've got my list!! Spellbound Honeymoon Smitten Hanky Panky  Head over Heels  What's on yours??


  Honeymoon Romance Smitten Spellbound Summer Fling  So excited!! ompom:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey @PeachTwist did you ever play with  your brushes? How did you like them?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Seriously?!  I'd be so mad, lol.
> 
> I kinda caved again.  3 gel liners - Fame, Rave & Twinkle.  Pencil Brush, Stiff Dome Brush, Pointed Crease Brush, Outer V Brush, Smokey Eye Brush, Crease Brush & Small Crease Brush.
> 
> ...


  I'm a jackass.  Still haven't gotten this done - so sorry, I've been really suffering with my health the past month.  I'll try to remember to get it done today!

  I will say though that texture and pigmentation are all great as far as I'm concerned.

  I'm excited about the blushes - the matte ones specifically.  I don't do shimmer on muh face.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 15, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey @PeachTwist did you ever play with  your brushes? How did you like them?


  Lol, haven't yet!  I've been so unwell I've not even washed them yet.  I have my brother visiting too and he's using my make-up room/office as a bedroom.  Getting to my vanity just to sit down would be impossible, lol.  I do however have date-night at the end of the month with my partner though so I'll wash them before then so I can use them to let you know.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Lol, haven't yet!  I've been so unwell I've not even washed them yet.  I have my brother visiting too and he's using my make-up room/office as a bedroom.  Getting to my vanity just to sit down would be impossible, lol.  I do however have date-night at the end of the month with my partner though so I'll wash them before then so I can use them to let you know.


 
  Oh hun, I'm sorry you're not feeling well.  Take your time, I was just checking.  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 19, 2014)

I just received my blushes last night. They're so pigmented and swatch beautifully. I can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 19, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I just received my blushes last night. They're so pigmented and swatch beautifully. I can't wait to try them out!!


  Yaay! Let us know what you think!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 19, 2014)

I ordered a few blushes


*Makeup Geek Blush Pan - Secret Admirer*PBP101*Makeup Geek Blush Pan - Infatuation*PBP131*Makeup Geek Blush Pan - Rendezvous*PBP021
 
  Tracking says they should be here by Monday! I cannot wait to play with them, they look so beautiful!
  I wanted to order more but I will give these a shot first. It was hard to navigate the website, it took me like 5 hours to check out, no joke :/ they kept getting removed from the cart :/!

  I love the Makeup Geek shadows, so hopefully these blushes will be awesome too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 20, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm a jackass.  Still haven't gotten this done - so sorry, I've been really suffering with my health the past month.  I'll try to remember to get it done today!
> 
> I will say though that texture and pigmentation are all great as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm excited about the blushes - the matte ones specifically.  I don't do shimmer on muh face.


  It's ok. Take you're time. I should still be here when ever you are ready. Taking care of your self is much more important than a swatch.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 22, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I just received my blushes last night. They're so pigmented and swatch beautifully. I can't wait to try them out!!





v0ltagekid said:


> I ordered a few blushes
> *Makeup  Geek  Blush Pan - Secret Admirer*PBP101*Makeup  Geek  Blush Pan - Infatuation*PBP131*Makeup  Geek  Blush Pan - Rendezvous*PBP021
> Tracking says they should be here by Monday! I cannot wait to play with them, they look so beautiful! I wanted to order more but I will give these a shot first. It was hard to navigate the website, it took me like 5 hours to check out, no joke :/ they kept getting removed from the cart :/!    I love the Makeup Geek shadows, so hopefully these blushes will be awesome too!


  Can't wait to hear how you ladies like these!


----------



## lovingmakeup (Jun 22, 2014)

i'm in the process of ordering a large z palette and filling them with makeupgeek eyeshadows. the swatches look great. i cant wait to get them!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 23, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Can't wait to hear how you ladies like these!


  They swatch amazingly - I wore Smitten yesterday afternoon and it looked gorgeous. It's like the perfect summery apricot color. I think the best brush to apply it with is my Real Techniques Blush Brush or maybe a white haired angled blush brush... but sometimes those can be too scratchy. I sort of want to get Summer Fling when my no-buy is finished. Blushes and me... it's a problem.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 23, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Can't wait to hear how you ladies like these!


  I wore Secret Admirer yesterday and I didn't love it all that much. But I'm gonna give it another shot tomorrow and take some pictures  I'll post them soon


----------



## ladymakeup80 (Jun 23, 2014)

Will her new blush pans fit the MAC pro palette blush insert? The insert that I believe came out last year - holds 6 pans and goes in the new style palette? Sorry in advance if this question was answered already, I've done some searching around on this but no luck yet. TIA!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 23, 2014)

ladymakeup80 said:


> Will her new blush pans fit the MAC pro palette blush insert? The insert that I believe came out last year - holds 6 pans and goes in the new style palette? Sorry in advance if this question was answered already, I've done some searching around on this but no luck yet. TIA!


  I don't have any of the blush inserts from MAC, but they're the exact same size as the MAC blushes so I would assume that you're safe using them.


----------



## ladymakeup80 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks! I'm gonna order both items today 


mel33t said:


> I don't have any of the blush inserts from MAC, but they're the exact same size as the MAC blushes so I would assume that you're safe using them. eace:


----------



## AccordingToJenn (Jun 24, 2014)

kait0 said:


> That's not bad at al! Mine shipped march 31st as well and I have yet to receive it, and I'm in Canada for crying out loud! lol


  What was the duty like to Canada, if any?


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 24, 2014)

I just ordered two of the blushes, Love Affair & Rendezvous. I can't wait to tr them, I heard so many good reviews on them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2014)

michelle79 said:


> I just ordered two of the blushes, Love Affair & Rendezvous. I can't wait to tr them, I heard so many good reviews on them.


  I have Rendezvous on my wishlist. I can't wait to hear what you think about it!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi there! So I just got a chance to play with my new blushes. 
  I had tried Secret Admirer (don't have a pic of this one) but it was too light for me I think.. I'm NC 30 for reference. 
  I will give it another shot another day, but today I tried Rendezvous and Infatuation 
  Here are the pics! 
  (Please ignore my giant face monster, I didn't feel like putting on too much makeup on today, so i have light powder on and no concealer)
  (also please ignore my messy hair and room lol, it's my day off)


  This is infatuation, this picture is without my usual contour, I wanted to see if it was a true contour shade (since Marleena said it could be for someone who is fair, obvi fairer than me because that didn't work lol) but as a blush I think it's very pretty, warm, but not too in your face.
  What do you guys think of this one?





  Rendezvous, looks so dark in the pan, sheers out a lot when applied and I felt like it emphasized a lot of my imperfections, not powdery but more powdery than infatuation, and I think it shows in the picture. Infatuation was easier to blend than this one.


----------



## ginestra213 (Jun 26, 2014)

ladymakeup80 said:


> Will her new blush pans fit the MAC pro palette blush insert? The insert that I believe came out last year - holds 6 pans and goes in the new style palette? Sorry in advance if this question was answered already, I've done some searching around on this but no luck yet. TIA!


  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!!!

  And thanks to everyone who answered!!! I've been wondering the same.


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 27, 2014)

How long does it take MUG to ship? My order has been in processing for 3 days now.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 27, 2014)

They take 3-5 days to process. Plus they're probably backed up with all the orders. But once it ships it gets to you fast.   Unlike Ulta. I ordered the Pro 2 on the 15th and its been shipped with no tracking info and still haven't gotten it. If its not here by tonight I'm going to ask for a replacement.


----------



## ladymakeup80 (Jul 3, 2014)

Update: received my order but her pans don't stay put in the MAC inserts. They fit perfectly but I guess they need a magnet adhered to them to stay put? This is my first experience with using non-MAC pans in a MAC pallette. I think I'm just gonna get a Z Palette. I'm assuming that with this palette the pans will adhere on their own? Aaaaand just checked and the Z Palette should be fine as is. It comes with little stickers for MAC and other brands that may not adhere on their own. #makeupdrama #forreal


----------



## mel33t (Jul 3, 2014)

@ladymakeup80 I'm sorry. I thought for sure they'd fit since they're practically the same size, but I guess not same enough.  The blushes stick to the z palettes on their own and it even comes with magnets and stickers.   How do you like them ?!?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 3, 2014)

ladymakeup80 said:


> Update: received my order but her pans don't stay put in the MAC inserts. They fit perfectly but I guess they need a magnet adhered to them to stay put? This is my first experience with using non-MAC pans in a MAC pallette. I think I'm just gonna get a Z Palette. I'm assuming that with this palette the pans will adhere on their own? Aaaaand just checked and the Z Palette should be fine as is. It comes with little stickers for MAC and other brands that may not adhere on their own. #makeupdrama #forreal


  For a MAC palette with inserts, or the old-style MAC palettes, just add a magnet to the back of the pan and they'll stay (I used to do this). If you don't want to do that, they'll stick to a Z-palette -- or other freestyle palettes (e.g., the ones sold by anothersoul on Etsy) without them.


----------



## ladymakeup80 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your help (and for the etsy shop, gonna check it out). Will prob get the Z Palette. I haven't used the items I got yet, thought holding the little pans might be too easy to drop so I'm waiting till they have a home


----------



## Patricia (Sep 28, 2014)

have you guys seen pics of the new foiled shadows? I'm soooo looking forward to them, I might make my first order then


----------



## prettygirl8 (Sep 28, 2014)

Patricia said:


> have you guys seen pics of the new foiled shadows? I'm soooo looking forward to them, I might make my first order then


  I saw this in her last tutorial and I can't wait either


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2014)

Got a few more shadows recently: Barcelona Beach, Glass Slipper, and Rockstar. OMG Rockstar. :eyelove:


----------



## Patricia (Oct 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> OMG Rockstar.


  is it a bit like MAC's Vex?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2014)

Patricia said:


> is it a bit like MAC's Vex?


  I don’t have Vex, so can’t say for certain, but given its description, I think it’s pretty close!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 19, 2014)

Left to right.  Fame, Rave, Twinkle on NC15 indoors using flash.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Fame, Rave, Twinkle on NC15 indoors using flash.


  Thank you for the swatches. Fame looks lovely!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Fame, Rave, Twinkle on NC15 indoors using flash.
> ...


  No problem!  Sorry it took so long to get the swatches to you.  Fame is beautiful!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 20, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi there! So I just got a chance to play with my new blushes.
> I had tried Secret Admirer (don't have a pic of this one) but it was too light for me I think.. I'm NC 30 for reference.
> I will give it another shot another day, but today I tried Rendezvous and Infatuation
> Here are the pics!
> ...


  the first is very pretty on you. I love them both, but the first stood out.


----------



## Patricia (Nov 27, 2014)

what do you guys think of the new foiled shadows? a couple of them look really stunning!


----------



## mel33t (Nov 27, 2014)

Patricia said:


> what do you guys think of the new foiled shadows? a couple of them look really stunning!


  I think I'm going to grab a few. I signed up for the pre order so when I get them in I'll be sure to swatch!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 27, 2014)

I am really looking forward to swatches!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 28, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I am really looking forward to swatches!!


  She did a video. 


  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwtmVoJi_Vc&list=UUE1BqH-72EBs-siTbDAjOGQ


  Forgot to add the link.


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 28, 2014)

I just placed my pre-order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I grabbed Grandstand, Showtime, Houdini and Mesmerize. I want to buy the rest next week, but between this order and Colourpop, I should probably stay away from eyeshadow for awhile.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 29, 2014)

let us know what you think!!

  i really loved the colours in that video


----------



## Patricia (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm in love with Grandstand and Mesmerize, I think I would get a lot of wear out of them! Showtime looks gorgeous too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Mesmerized seems to be the favorite and I can see why. It's on my list.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone have any issues when trying to order? The site is acting really wonky for me right now.


----------



## PinayGator (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone have any issues when trying to order? The site is acting really wonky for me right now.


  I had to continually refresh last night, the server kept timing out, but I just assumed it was because everyone that received the pre-order invite in my batch was racing to place their orders.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 29, 2014)

I was able to order Wednesday but I never got the pre order email. I have confirmation and they took my money so...   I got the neutral foiled shadows. Really can't wait to try them!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone have any issues when trying to order? The site is acting really wonky for me right now.


  I had to put the shadows in my cart, then try to check out like three times through the day lol
  It finally worked the third try. :/

  I ordered four, flame thrower, caitlyn rose, showtime and in the spotlight
  i hope i love them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally got my order through!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought about it all day and finally decided to order something. I got mesmerized because it's taupe. It'll be my first makeup geek product.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 29, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I thought about it all day and finally decided to order something. I got mesmerized because it's taupe. It'll be my first makeup geek product.


  That looks like a beautiful color, it seemed too cool for my taste, but I can't wait to see swatches other than Marlena's 
  Please share a swatch when u get it <3


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I thought about it all day and finally decided to order something. I got mesmerized because it's taupe. It'll be my first makeup geek product.


 I got mesmerized and houdini.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got mesmerized and houdini.


  I was so close to getting that one because I'm drawn to that kind of color, but I don't wear it nearly enough.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was so close to getting that one because I'm drawn to that kind of color, but I don't wear it nearly enough.


  Like you I picked Mesmerized because it was a taupe. I was going to get Jester but I have so many gold/green-gold pigments and shadows that I had to let that one go. It was while looking at swatches on the site I saw Houdini and had to grab it while I could. Did it take you forever to place an order too?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Like you I picked Mesmerized because it was a taupe. I was going to get Jester but I have so many gold/green-gold pigments and shadows that I had to let that one go. It was while looking at swatches on the site I saw Houdini and had to grab it while I could. Did it take you forever to place an order too?


.   No it was quick. I went through the checkout process earlier when I got the e-mail, but decided to think on it a little more. It was normal then, too. I guess you checked out when a load of other people decided to do the same. :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Like you I picked Mesmerized because it was a taupe. I was going to get Jester but I have so many gold/green-gold pigments and shadows that I had to let that one go. It was while looking at swatches on the site I saw Houdini and had to grab it while I could. Did it take you forever to place an order too?


  I am so curious about mesmerized, houdini and Jester, but I couldn't pull the trigger on all of them haha. I was so close to getting the bundle but then the z palette I wanted sold out, and then I had time to reflect on this haha. So I "only" got four. 
  I guess they aren't limited edition right? so I can get some in the future. 
  It stresses me to wait to get new things, is that sick or what? xD


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, these are perm. :nods:


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 1, 2014)

My order just shipped.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 1, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> My order just shipped.


  Mine too :stars:  I hope they come soon. I can't wait to play.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope they come soon. I can't wait to play.


  I'm so jealous, i can't wait for mine to come


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 1, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I hope they come soon. I can't wait to play.









I can't wait to see your swatches ladies!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 1, 2014)

It took me a bit to figure out how you all were able to order.  Backtracked in the thread and found the link to the video and the invitation link from that.  Since there were six shades I definitely wanted and I went ahead and just ordered the whole set.  I'm most excited for Mesmerized and Houdini!


----------



## tirurit (Dec 2, 2014)

Temptalia has some swatches, review pending

  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-makeup-geek-foiled-eyeshadows-photos-swatches#more-183046


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 2, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Temptalia has some swatches, review pending
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-makeup-geek-foiled-eyeshadows-photos-swatches#more-183046


  After Christine's swatches I want all of them.. ugh..
  I ordered four and they shipped today yay! I can;t wait to get them!


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay! I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation, but I'm already eyeing the other ones since I bought a small Z Palette for my original 4. It has space for more friends.


----------



## tirurit (Dec 3, 2014)

Part 1 reviews!! yay!

  http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-geek-foiled-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches-part-1#more-183047


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

tirurit said:


> Part 1 reviews!! yay!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-geek-foiled-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches-part-1#more-183047


  sad about the Caitlin Rose shadow, I got that one and it didn't perform as well.

  Here's part 2 reviews

  http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-geek-foiled-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches-part-2#more-183048

  I do want more shadows tho but I'm gonna wait, I have shadow overload right now


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> sad about the Caitlin Rose shadow, I got that one and it didn't perform as well.
> 
> Here's part 2 reviews
> 
> ...


  A B isn't a terrible grade and given the cause that the shadow is for it isn't a horrible waste. I'm trying to see the shadow brightside. I have a mirrored Coastal Scents 12 well empty palette, that thanks to an Morphe brush order ( don't get me started on how great those shadows are for the price!),is almost full. If I manage to fill it by NYE that's it for shadows. I'm on a severe shadow NO BUY until the Tartlette Matte Palette.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> A B isn't a terrible grade and given the cause that the shadow is for it isn't a horrible waste. I'm trying to see the shadow brightside. I have a mirrored Coastal Scents 12 well empty palette, that thanks to an Morphe brush order ( don't get me started on how great those shadows are for the price!),is almost full. If I manage to fill it by NYE that's it for shadows. I'm on a severe shadow NO BUY until the Tartlette Matte Palette.


  Yea, that's why I bought it.
  I have a million shadows that look the same, just wanted it to support the cause. That was really sweet of Marlena. 
  I hope I like it, but if I don't it's okay, I would have donated my ten bucks anyway.

  I got the MUFE palettes (XL) 1 and a half full of artist shadows, and I am making a MUG one in another one. The only downside is that they are too heavy to carry. :/
  I have back issues so when I travel I will have to move them to a smaller Z palette. 
  Now I'm mad I didn't buy a Z palette with the 20 percent off offered during cyber monday or whatever. 

  I have the deepest of my alex drawers filled with palettes lol.. I should update my clearance bin sale. I will do it this week :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea, that's why I bought it.
> I have a million shadows that look the same, just wanted it to support the cause. That was really sweet of Marlena.
> I hope I like it, but if I don't it's okay, I would have donated my ten bucks anyway.
> 
> ...


  I buy palettes under the guise that it's for travel. LOL! I do travel frequently and as  result I have a basic travel face that I switch up by changing the lipsticks. My bottom draw on my Alex 5 unit is palettes too! I would totally stalk your sale. Knowing that you have worked for Sephora!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I buy palettes under the guise that it's for travel. LOL! I do travel frequently and as  result I have a basic travel face that I switch up by changing the lipsticks. My bottom draw on my Alex 5 unit is palettes too! I would totally stalk your sale. Knowing that you have worked for Sephora!


  hahaha I bought all palettes under the excuse that I worked for Sephora haha.. "had to  have the latest right??? right??? "
  I'll update u when I have my sale up, I was setting things aside for it but it got overwhelming. So I need more time. I'll do it Saturday most likely. Tons of palettes, anything from the Balm, to KVD, UD, Mac, etc :/ I'm so embarrassed it's a lot lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> hahaha I bought all palettes under the excuse that I worked for Sephora haha.. "had to  have the latest right??? right??? "
> I'll update u when I have my sale up, I was setting things aside for it but it got overwhelming. So I need more time. I'll do it Saturday most likely. Tons of palettes, anything from the Balm, to KVD, UD, Mac, etc :/ I'm so embarrassed it's a lot lol!


  You are among friends LOL! Most of us should be embarrassed by our stashes. Especially the way that we enable each other. *shrugs* Everyone needs a hobby right!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You are among friends LOL! Most of us should be embarrassed by our stashes. Especially the way that we enable each other. *shrugs* Everyone needs a hobby right!


  This is true lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My boyfriend says I am a collector. I guess he's right, I could collect other stuff but I don't. 
  He doesn't judge me, that's why I love him haha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is true lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds like a keeper! My other hobby is just as expensive if not more than this one. I'm a gamer.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Sounds like a keeper! My other hobby is just as expensive if not more than this one. I'm a gamer.


  Well that gives u entertainment, that's awesome, I think that's worth it!
  I used to be a gamer, but life got too busy. I still play a few things once in a while tho. Definitely fun and stress relieving!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

SWATCHES PART 3

  http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-geek-foiled-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches-part-3

  OMG center stage... that's what I wanted Caitlin rose to be lol
  Ordering later again haha :/ oops


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

Jester will be my next one. I really need a no buy especially since I'm getting a new PS4 next week.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Jester will be my next one. I really need a no buy especially since I'm getting a new PS4 next week. :shock:


  Girl, bye. As soon as you start a no buy that's when you'll find something to buy.  Temptalia made Jester look really good to me. I might have to consider it. My tracking # tells me my MUG shadow should be here today, but crackhead mailman might be on today, so we'll see.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Jester will be my next one. I really need a no buy especially since I'm getting a new PS4 next week.


  My boyfriend just got us a new xbox 1, and my bro says he's getting me the wii U for xmas haha.. so I will be playing 
  What do u play?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was going to get a Wii U a few weeks ago. I grew up playing videos games, but looking at it in store I just realized I'm entirely too old. Nothing compares to the consoles I grew up playing. I wish I could have my Nintendo 64 back.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I was going to get a Wii U a few weeks ago. I grew up playing videos games, but looking at it in store I just realized I'm entirely too old. Nothing compares to the consoles I grew up playing. I wish I could have my Nintendo 64 back.


  I feel the same way, which is why I didn't buy it for myself.
  I do own the regular wii and it doesn't compare to my N64.
  But my brother and I grew up playing Zelda on the N64, so he wanted to give me the wii u zelda console. I think it's sweet and hey I'm not paying for it lol!
  So I'll give it a try 
  What did u use to play?
  I loved me some Ocarina of Time, and all the mario games lol, also the pokemon stadium ones


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I feel the same way, which is why I didn't buy it for myself. I do own the regular wii and it doesn't compare to my N64. But my brother and I grew up playing Zelda on the N64, so he wanted to give me the wii u zelda console. I think it's sweet and hey I'm not paying for it lol! So I'll give it a try  What did u use to play? I loved me some *Ocarina of Time, and all the mario games *lol, also the pokemon stadium ones


  That's it! I liked the soft games. None of the violent stuff, just happy, fantasy stuff. I was obsessed with all things Mario & Zelda. I still have my Wii that I got a few years ago. Played it for about a month and never again.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's it! I liked the soft games. None of the violent stuff, just happy, fantasy stuff. I was obsessed with all things Mario & Zelda. I still have my Wii that I got a few years ago. Played it for about a month and never again.


  HAHA me too.. I couldn't deal with it. I played bowling a few times and never used it again lol!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Girl, bye. As soon as you start a no buy that's when you'll find something to buy.  Temptalia made Jester look really good to me. I might have to consider it. My tracking # tells me my MUG shadow should be here today, but crackhead mailman might be on today, so we'll see.


 That is exactly why I'm thinking about Jester again. In Marlena's swatches it looked too green. In T's it looked like the green golds I love.   





v0ltagekid said:


> My boyfriend just got us a new xbox 1, and my bro says he's getting me the wii U for xmas haha.. so I will be playing  What do u play?


 Currently I'm playing all things lego. Playing Lego Batman 3 right now b/c the internet is down I my neighbourhood. I like just about anything except for FPS or  RPGs with the exception of Kingdom Hearts. I'm looking forward to Batman on the new system and lord help us PS4 users if we dont get the next Lara Croft.   





shontay07108 said:


> I was going to get a Wii U a few weeks ago. I grew up playing videos games, but looking at it in store I just realized I'm entirely too old. Nothing compares to the consoles I grew up playing. I wish I could have my Nintendo 64 back.


 you can still find them and a huge community of retro gamers on the interwebs.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> you can still find them and a huge community of retro gamers on the interwebs.


  I'm not too keen on Jester, but I love all other shadows.. I should have gotten the whole set... ugh
  I always wanted to get an old console but at the same time, have u ever had a really good memory of something u ate a long time ago, and then u try it again and it's bad?
  What if my old memories are better than the games? graphics have changed so much.. @[email protected]


----------



## tirurit (Dec 3, 2014)

The ones that tempt me are houdini, center stage, mesmerized and showtime. I am not feeling all the variations of gold, honestly


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine are at my house!!! :stars:


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 3, 2014)

I got a shipping notice for my 2nd order that I placed right after the first...but I didn't get a notice for the first order. I wonder if they combined.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

Flamethrower, Magic Act, and Mesmerized  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grandstand, In the Spotlight, and showtime  Really pigmented and creamy.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Really pigmented and creamy.


  oooohhh I love them!!! Especially showtime! 
  what's ur favorite?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> oooohhh I love them!!! Especially showtime!  what's ur favorite?








   I think showtime and grandstand. They look like they might have some fallout though. I'm going to try and wear one tomorrow and see what happens!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 3, 2014)

mel33t said:


> I think showtime and grandstand. They look like they might have some fallout though. I'm going to try and wear one tomorrow and see what happens!!


  Let me know how they perform. That's what temptalia said, that if u touch them they would move, like they don't "set".. I think a primer would fix this


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Girl, bye. As soon as you start a no buy that's when you'll find something to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HA! I just tell myself I'm going on a no buy. You're right the minute the next shiny pretty thing catches my eye I'm all over it! I'm still waiting on a shipping notice from MUG. I've placed my custom palette on the vanity in anticipation.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Really pigmented and creamy.


  They look very good! Grandstand and Flamethrower are looking especially tempting.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm wearing In the Spotlight and Showtime today (sorry about the sub par photo)  In the Spotlight I just took my finger and pressed it onto my lid and then Showtime I pressed on the outer corner. They're pigmented and nice... But they're not foiled. I'd say they're more like pressed pigments without any fallout. I'm still playing with them. Overall I like them, but I think Color Pop is better :sigh:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


>


  Looks cute!

  I hope I'm not disappointed.
  I wonder what they look like if u foil the foiled shadows? 
  haha

  I played with my first shadows from Colourpop yesterday, I didn't love that they get like half destroyed when u use them, since they are too... creamy? don't even know how to describe them. Colours were pretty but too much sparkle for me.. idk what I think.
  What colourpop shadows are ur favorite?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2014)

omg my first order just arrived at home. I swatched them really quick during lunch and they are bomb!
  The caitlin rose shadow is definitely dryer, but it's still pretty, u just need to work with it.

  I'm gonna post some swatches later, after dinner (my boyfriend wants to go with me and his friends to buffalo wild wings lol) 
  but omg gorgeous shadows so far.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 4, 2014)

I just got my shadow: mesmerized. It's beautiful. It leans a tiny bit more purple than expected, but not too purple (I wouldn't be into that at all). It's a good purple/brown/taupe shade that I've been looking for and they sent it in the smallest box. I hate when I get a giant box for a small product and the shipping is fast. I'm impressed. I might look into buying more stuff from MUG.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 4, 2014)

I feel like the "foiled eyeshadow" is so misleading...when I first heard about it, I was super excited because I was picturing the Stila foil finish eyeshadows at a more affordable price. Then I saw swatches online and I saw that MUG's were more of a pressed pigment. I ended up ordering Houdini (because I will never be able to pass up makeup regardless of the disappointment factor) and might end up ordering a few more in the future depending on how I like the quality and wear. On the bright side, they remind me of the pressed pigments from the MAC Heirloom Mix collection so I'm glad I was able to save a few dollars with MUG!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 4, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Really pigmented and creamy.


  Love the Flamethrower and Showtime swatches!  Can't wait to get my order!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 5, 2014)

Flamethrower on the lid, Caitlin Rose bottom lash line, and In the spotlight in the inner corner. 




  Flamethrower, in the spotlight, caitlin rose and showtime

  Caitlin Rose is not a smooth shadow, it's actually... pretty bad lol I don't think I'll be using it again.
  The others remind me of Stila magnificent shadows or whatever they are called, but easier to use and not creasy.
  They look pretty stunning in person. Also liner doesn't go on as smooth on top of them, so sorry for my choppy liner. 

  What do u guys think?


----------



## nt234 (Dec 5, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Flamethrower on the lid, Caitlin Rose bottom lash line, and In the spotlight in the inner corner.
> 
> Flamethrower, in the spotlight, caitlin rose and showtime  Caitlin Rose is not a smooth shadow, it's actually... pretty bad lol I don't think I'll be using it again. The others remind me of Stila magnificent shadows or whatever they are called, but easier to use and not creasy. They look pretty stunning in person. Also liner doesn't go on as smooth on top of them, so sorry for my choppy liner.   What do u guys think?


Love that look!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

Love the look Voltage... your eyeshadow skills are awesome.  Teach me!


----------



## tirurit (Dec 5, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Flamethrower on the lid, Caitlin Rose bottom lash line, and In the spotlight in the inner corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Choppy liner?! I will not show you mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They look really nice. From the swatch caitlin rose looks a bit more crumbly but nothing else


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Flamethrower on the lid, Caitlin Rose bottom lash line, and In the spotlight in the inner corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Why can't I thumbs up this more!


----------



## mel33t (Dec 6, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Flamethrower on the lid, Caitlin Rose bottom lash line, and In the spotlight in the inner corner.
> 
> Flamethrower, in the spotlight, caitlin rose and showtime  Caitlin Rose is not a smooth shadow, it's actually... pretty bad lol I don't think I'll be using it again. The others remind me of Stila magnificent shadows or whatever they are called, but easier to use and not creasy. They look pretty stunning in person. Also liner doesn't go on as smooth on top of them, so sorry for my choppy liner.   What do u guys think?


  Voltage can you come to my house to teach me how to do makeup?  You have serious skills.   Gorgeous on you !!! :stars:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Love the look Voltage... your eyeshadow skills are awesome.  Teach me!


  Thank you  

  That's the one thing I miss about working for Sephora, I used to love teaching clients how to do shadow or anything else... well and I loved the discount too hahah


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> haha thank you!
> I've thought of making tutorials but idk who would watch lol .
> 
> Thank you
> ...


  you can just teach us then. LOL


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> you can just teach us then. LOL


  I guess that's not a bad idea 
  I can try and record a tutorial, I've only ever done unboxings but that sounds fun. 
  I'll try a go at it tomorrow  I may need a better camera lol

  edit:
   some girls actually recorded me at work lol, they brought their friend to record me so they could try to re do what i did later haha so there are vids of me somewhere teaching


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my shadows today and Mesmerized it absolutely beautiful. So is Houdini but that one arrived shattered and fell out out the pan.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my shadows today and Mesmerized it absolutely beautiful. So is Houdini but that one arrived shattered and fell out out the pan.


  Oh no  I hope they resolve that for u, that's so sad. Seeing broken makeup hurts my soul lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh no  I hope they resolve that for u, that's so sad. Seeing broken makeup hurts my soul lol


  Makeup Geek Customer Service is amazing! They responded by 715am EST. They will be shipping out a replacement for my shattered shadow!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Makeup Geek Customer Service is amazing! They responded by 715am EST. They will be shipping out a replacement for my shattered shadow!


  That's so nice of them  yay!!!!
  I've never had to contact them but I love how they always write something on my order confirmation so I love them haha


----------



## nt234 (Dec 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Makeup Geek Customer Service is amazing! They responded by 715am EST. They will be shipping out a replacement for my shattered shadow!


  I just received my Houdini the other day and it was damaged as well... only about 25% percent of it is still in the eyeshadow pan. I sent an e-mail first thing Thursday morning and still haven't received anything. I'm hoping for a response later today!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2014)

nt234 said:


> I just received my Houdini the other day and it was damaged as well... only about 25% percent of it is still in the eyeshadow pan. I sent an e-mail first thing Thursday morning and still haven't received anything. I'm hoping for a response later today!


  Did you sent the email from your own address or did you use their site? I used their site and that's why I think I got a quick response. My replacement arrived and it was also broken. However I was able to salvage it and put it in my palette. I did however send them an email about the softness of the product. Hopefully they will react and make a slight heartier formula. The color is STUNNING though. I think I'm going to get Flamethrower and Grandstand next.


----------



## nt234 (Dec 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Did you sent the email from your own address or did you use their site? I used their site and that's why I think I got a quick response. My replacement arrived and it was also broken. However I was able to salvage it and put it in my palette. I did however send them an email about the softness of the product. Hopefully they will react and make a slight heartier formula. The color is STUNNING though. I think I'm going to get Flamethrower and Grandstand next.


  I used the email app on my phone. That makes sense. I finally got a response today and they are sending another one  hopefully this one isn't as crushed as the original one. I'm so excited to try it out!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 8, 2015)

This is just in general, but I really love MUG eyeshadows. I'm just crazy about the range and color pigmentation!! Also, I do appreciate the little thank-you notes when you make an order. It personalizes the experience and Marlena clearly knows what she's doing.

  I have most of the eyeshadows save for the Foiled ones. I'm going to wait a bit before I jump on them but I really hope this company continues to put out great and amazing things


----------



## Davuu (Jan 29, 2015)

Eeeekkkk!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 29, 2015)

And there's another foiled eyeshadow launch in April.


----------



## Davuu (Jan 29, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> And there's another foiled eyeshadow launch in April.


  That's what I heard, I wish I knew, I only just ordered the ones that she released and shipping to the UK costs so much.   Oh well, it's okay, I placed an order with ABH for a few of their single eye shadows so I'll see whether I REALLY need these ones.   But let's be real, the make up addict in my will cave.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2015)

Davuu said:


> Eeeekkkk!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 30, 2015)

Some of them resemble some of her permanent eyeshadows. Like, the turquoise one toward the bottom looks like Poolside. One of the ones toward the top right looks like Shimmermint. And then the fuschia pink one is like a brighter, more vibrant version of Simply Marlena.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2015)

I still haven't ordered any of these.  Anyone like or use her brushes?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 31, 2015)

Not since she had them manufactured to her specs. (The old ones were simply Crown or wholesale brushes with the old Makeup Geek logo on them.) I don't know if there are many reviews of them out there. Still surprised she doesn't have a 239-style brush in the current range.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Not since she had them manufactured to her specs. (The old ones were simply Crown or wholesale brushes with the old Makeup Geek logo on them.) I don't know if there are many reviews of them out there. Still surprised she doesn't have a 239-style brush in the current range.


  thanks, and you are right, there are not a lot of reviews.  any idea who makes them now?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I still haven't ordered any of these.  Anyone like or use her brushes?


  I have a few of her brushes, I really like the pencil brush and outter V brush, also the Bent liner brush. The only one I don't like is the bent liner brush :/


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> thanks, and you are right, there are not a lot of reviews.  any idea who makes them now?


  I don't know, but I wonder if it's the same lab responsible for the makeup? :shrug:


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have a few of her brushes, I really like the pencil brush and outter V brush, also the Bent liner brush. The only one I don't like is the bent liner brush :/
> the new version of her brushes?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl*
> ...


  ahhh good idea. 

  How wonder how someone finds a makeup lab. (just thinking out loud)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> the new version of her brushes?
> 
> ahhh good idea.
> 
> How wonder how someone finds a makeup lab. (just thinking out loud)


  I don't know if its a new or old version.. I got them like 6 months ago... 
  They look exactly like the ones she's selling now on the website


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 2, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I don't know if its a new or old version.. I got them like 6 months ago...
> They look exactly like the ones she's selling now on the website


  yup those are the newer ones.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2015)

New Spring foiled shadows are coming!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Instagram: makeupgeektv


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> New Spring foiled shadows are coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these brights


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  ooooohhh lala


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 7, 2015)

Three new regular eyeshadows and one repromote/reformulation are coming out next week. I'm definitely getting High Tea (the ashy brown on the right).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Source: makeupgeekcosmetics on Instagram


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 7, 2015)

Those are pretty. I just recently bought a ton of makeupgeek shadows. Been playing with them all week so far I am loving them! Can't wait for the new foiled shadows to come out!!!!  pastelllsssss


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 7, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Three new regular eyeshadows and one repromote/reformulation are coming out next week. I'm definitely getting High Tea (the ashy brown on the right).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to get them all and the Vegas palette finally. I have my first order that I am still currently waiting to get her from USPS their shipping takes forever. MUG needs 2 day priority shipping


----------



## mel33t (Mar 9, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Three new regular eyeshadows and one repromote/reformulation are coming out next week. I'm definitely getting High Tea (the ashy brown on the right).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really like Poppy and High Tea. Wisteria must be a reformulation because I definitely have that color.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 9, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Wisteria must be a reformulation because I definitely have that color.


  :nods:


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am a little worried my package was supposed to be delivered Friday, but on my tracking it still says that it departed Jackson, MI. Did anyone else experience this with her shipping. Like she really need to change that seriously. I hope it didn't get lost in transit.  I emailed them and they told me the same thing that I already could see, but they said it could take up to 10 days. Dam shame if you ask me.  I don't think I will be ordering from her again


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 9, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am a little worried my package was supposed to be delivered Friday, but on my tracking it still says that it departed Jackson, MI. Did anyone else experience this with her shipping. Like she really need to change that seriously. I hope it didn't get lost in transit.  I emailed them and they told me the same thing that I already could see, but they said it could take up to 10 days. Dam shame if you ask me.  I don't think I will be ordering from her again


  That happens to me all the time. Sometimes the status doesn't change until after I receive the item, which is silly


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 9, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> That happens to me all the time. Sometimes the status doesn't change until after I receive the item, which is silly


  Dang that is crazy I have never experienced this.  Hope it is here tomorrow or by Friday at least lol. I am impatient


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yayyyyy it updated and it is out for delivery today. I can't wait.


----------



## ginestra213 (Mar 10, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yayyyyy it updated and it is out for delivery today. I can't wait.


  Yay!!


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 10, 2015)

The new shadows are up. I ordered poppy and high tea. I am going to be adding these to my makeshift limecrime Venus palette hahahhaha


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 10, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> The new shadows are up. I ordered poppy and high tea. I am going to be adding these to my makeshift limecrime Venus palette hahahhaha


  I am going to order as soon as I can link my new Credit Card to Pay Pal


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just placed another order this morning since in skipping a collection. I had to order a Z palette because the mac old school palette was not working. Can't wait for it to come


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am officially in love with their shadows.  They are way better than MAC sorry mac no more eye shadows from you unless it is truly unique.


----------



## madamepresident (Apr 3, 2015)

MUA shadows are amazing. Seriously almost as good as MAC, and for less than half the price, they are totally worth collecting. I have about 10 and will be getting more.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2015)

So happy to see more people hopping on the MUG train!

  I have all but maybe 20 of their shadows from the regular line.  I have all the foiled shadows, some pigments, gel liners, brushes.. the only thing I haven't tried from them is blushes because I'm more of a matte/satin blush girl.

  I'm excited to make my next haul soon so I can cut down the list of what is left to buy.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never bought from this brand! I'm thinking of placing an order for some eyeshadows and blushes.

  Any suggestions on must haves!?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've never bought from this brand! I'm thinking of placing an order for some eyeshadows and blushes.
> 
> Any suggestions on must haves!?


  Cocoa Bear
  Drama Queen
  Moondust
  Unexpected

  I need to place another order for some of the other peachier colors suggested in this thread.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Cocoa Bear
> Drama Queen
> Moondust
> Unexpected
> ...


  Thanks! I'll check these out.


----------



## Davuu (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've never bought from this brand! I'm thinking of placing an order for some eyeshadows and blushes.  Any suggestions on must haves!?


  Peach smoothie for the crease  Shimma Shimma if you like shimmery brow bone highlights  Corrupt, amazing staple black shadow


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've never bought from this brand! I'm thinking of placing an order for some eyeshadows and blushes.  Any suggestions on must haves!?


  Echoing the suggestions of Corrupt, Moondust, Unexpected, and Drama Queen, and adding in Barcelona Beach, Prom Night, Hipster, and High Tea (which I still need to order!). Blush-wise, I know Bliss is a very popular one.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Echoing the suggestions of Corrupt, Moondust, Unexpected, and Drama Queen, and adding in Barcelona Beach, Prom Night, Hipster, and High Tea (which I still need to order!). Blush-wise, I know Bliss is a very popular one.


 
  Thanks all!!  When they have a sale or some type of promo I'll make my first order!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks all!!  When they have a sale or some type of promo I'll make my first order!


  They never really have sales, I think recently they had a palette set and the blush set, but I've never seen a discount code. 

  I don't really mind tho, their prices are the best out there for their quality.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 22, 2015)

I pre-ordered the 10 new foiled eye shadows!


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 22, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> They never really have sales, I think recently they had a palette set and the blush set, but I've never seen a discount code.
> 
> I don't really mind tho, their prices are the best out there for their quality.


  Yeah I think I've seen a sale ONCE and it was at least a year if not two years now, ago. And sometimes there will be a set or something, but the prices are pretty decent so it's worth it and the shipping is reasonable too. I want to get the foiled shadows I just keep putting it off, finding other things to buy.  LOL


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I pre-ordered the 10 new foiled eye shadows!


  Yay!

  I was going to but money is tight at the moment so they'll have to wait.  I have the first 10 though and love them, I'm sure the new 10 will be amazing!


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I pre-ordered the 10 new foiled eye shadows!


  Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I purchased the bundle of 20 because I didn't have the first set of foiled shadows and I purchased 24 other shadows and a extra large Z palette.  That is the biggest purchase I have made from any company but I have 20 and I love them so it only makes since to get majority of the whole collection lol


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2015)

I've already gotten my shipping notification! That's a quick turnaround for MUG!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I am officially in love with their shadows.  They are way better than MAC sorry mac no more eye shadows from you unless it is truly unique.


  Looks like a lot of us are divorcing mac...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I pre-ordered the 10 new foiled eye shadows!


  Was there a link for the pre-order?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2015)

https://www.makeupgeek.com/store/foiled-preorder.html?limit=all


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 23, 2015)

I am spending so much money lately but I really want to place my first MUG order. Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

MUG seems to have some nicely pigmented and vibrant colors! Ive been sitting on an order for them for a couple of months....I got side tracked with a fixation on trying new foundations......smh


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 28, 2015)

Got my shadows and they are loveeeeeee.  Will post pics later


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 29, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Got my shadows and they are loveeeeeee. Will post pics later


  Got mine yesterday, all I can say is wow I LOVE these <3
  I'll post pics later <3


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2015)

I only ordered two from the latest release of foiled colors I ordered Grandstand (from the older colors) and Showtime. I got them super quick! However Grandstand came shattered. I'm not even going to bother telling MUG about it. I was able to press it back into the pan. They are very fragile. I will not recommend traveling with them. I already have a look planned using bother Grandstand and Showtime together.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Apr 29, 2015)

i'm on the brink of placing a pretty big MUG shadow order including the new foiled ones...soo tempted!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> However Grandstand came shattered. I'm not even going to bother telling MUG about it. I was able to press it back into the pan. They are very fragile.


  The new set of 10 have a slightly different formula -- more oil(s) so they won't crumble/shatter. Wish they'd reformulate the first set of 10, especially Caitlin Rose, given the proceeds for that one go to charity.  Talking of the new foiled eyeshadow formula, I have a couple of questions for any of you who own the foiled shadows -- especially any of the new set of 10 -- who have oily lids: How well have they held up for you, with a primer or base? And which eyeshadow primer/base are you using? I ask because I have oily lids myself (everything creases on me without a proper eyeshadow primer, including paint pots and other cream eyeshadows) and would prefer to hear from others with the same issue.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Talking of the new foiled eyeshadow formula, I have a couple of questions for any of you who own the foiled shadows -- especially any of the new set of 10 -- who have oily lids: How well have they held up for you, with a primer or base? And which eyeshadow primer/base are you using? I ask because I have oily lids myself (everything creases on me without a proper eyeshadow primer, including paint pots and other cream eyeshadows) and would prefer to hear from others with the same issue.


  I saw the video about the new shadows. You can clearly see that the newer shadow is stronger. I really wish they would reformulate the originals like you said.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Talking of the new foiled eyeshadow formula, I have a couple of questions for any of you who own the foiled shadows -- especially any of the new set of 10 -- who have oily lids: How well have they held up for you, with a primer or base? And which eyeshadow primer/base are you using? I ask because I have oily lids myself (everything creases on me without a proper eyeshadow primer, including paint pots and other cream eyeshadows) and would prefer to hear from others with the same issue.


  I have't picked up my order of the new foiled shadows yet, but I also have a problem with oily creases. The primers that have worked best for me so far are Wet 'n Wild Fergie Take on the Day eye shadow primer, and the latest is MAC's eye base. I'm about to go back to using fluidlines as my primer/base because nothing budges with that.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 30, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Talking of the new foiled eyeshadow formula, I have a couple of questions for any of you who own the foiled shadows -- especially any of the new set of 10 -- who have oily lids: How well have they held up for you, with a primer or base? And which eyeshadow primer/base are you using? I ask because I have oily lids myself (everything creases on me without a proper eyeshadow primer, including paint pots and other cream eyeshadows) and would prefer to hear from others with the same issue.


  I prefer the formula of the original ten. Sadly these new ones creased like a mofo... I'm really sad :/ they also aren't as shiny as the first ones I think! 
  I've only used one, so I gotta keep trying them but :/ ughhhh!!
  I use the NARS shadow primer, although I ran out and gotta repurchase. In the mean time I've been using lime crime eyeshadow helper

  paint pots and cream shadows never work for me, they all crease :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 30, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I prefer the formula of the original ten. Sadly these new ones creased like a mofo... I'm really sad :/ they also aren't as shiny as the first ones I think!
> I've only used one, so I gotta keep trying them but :/ ughhhh!!
> I use the NARS shadow primer, although I ran out and gotta repurchase. In the mean time I've been using lime crime eyeshadow helper
> 
> paint pots and cream shadows never work for me, they all crease :/


  Which ones did you get again>


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 1, 2015)

Does MUG ever have sales?


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Which ones did you get again>


 
ItemSkuQtySubtotal*Makeup Geek Foiled Eyeshadow Pan - Whimsical*ESF 121$9.99*Makeup Geek Foiled Eyeshadow Pan - Fortune Teller*ESF 201$9.99*Makeup Geek Foiled Eyeshadow Pan - Untamed*ESF 191$9.99*Makeup Geek Foiled Eyeshadow Pan - Day Dreamer*ESF 151$9.99*Makeup Geek Foiled Eyeshadow Pan - Pegasus*ESF 171$9.99*Makeup Geek Foiled Eyeshadow Pan - Starry Eyed*ESF 111$9.99*Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Pan - Poppy*ESP 221$5.99*Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Pan - Beaches and Cream*ESP 811$5.99*Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Pan - Preppy*ESP 451$5.99*Z Palette Large - Pink Sunrise (Makeup Geek Exclusive)*zp-mg-pink-sun-l1$20.99
 

  btw I hate Poppy, it's like not pigmented at all.. ugh I'm so mad I got that one.

  Sorry I haven't posted swatches yet, I'm going crazy with school work.
  I promise I can do it Sunday lol!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Does MUG ever have sales?


  Nope, they occassionally have some things in the sale section, but for the most part no sales.


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

I need to go ahead and place an order.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 17, 2015)

I still haven't ordered anything yet but I am LEMMING the foiled eyeshadows. I saw a few YT reviews about them, but I'm wary because the users both have affiliate links in their description. So, unsure how accurate to take their "Reviews" 

  How are you ladies loving the foiled eyeshadows? New and Old ones.  TIA!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I still haven't ordered anything yet but I am LEMMING the foiled eyeshadows. I saw a few YT reviews about them, but I'm wary because the users both have affiliate links in their description. So, unsure how accurate to take their "Reviews"
> 
> How are you ladies loving the foiled eyeshadows? New and Old ones.  TIA!!


  I have three of the older ones and one of the newer ones. The short story is that they are pretty. Very pretty. However I've found that the older shadows are prone to shatter. I've have two shipments and two of the shadows have arrived broken. However they are aware of the fact that they are fragile and will usually send you a replacement very easily. The newer ones seem hardier. I've not had an issue with creasing because I wear a primer with every eyeshadow look. HTH


----------



## laurennnxox (May 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have three of the older ones and one of the newer ones. The short story is that they are pretty. Very pretty. However I've found that the older shadows are prone to shatter. I've have two shipments and two of the shadows have arrived broken. However they are aware of the fact that they are fragile and will usually send you a replacement very easily. The newer ones seem hardier. I've not had an issue with creasing because I wear a primer with every eyeshadow look. HTH


  This helps a lot!  I'm still considering it. For some reason, I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger. They look sooo pretty but I feel like I'd rather put in another order for CP shadows.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have three of the older ones and one of the newer ones. The short story is that they are pretty. Very pretty. However I've found that the older shadows are prone to shatter. I've have two shipments and two of the shadows have arrived broken. However they are aware of the fact that they are fragile and will usually send you a replacement very easily. The newer ones seem hardier. I've not had an issue with creasing because I wear a primer with every eyeshadow look. HTH


  Lol I think mine are the opposite.. maybe they vary in formula depending on the batch..


----------



## smileyt06 (May 28, 2015)

So makeup geek put the two new shadows on the site which are shore thing and baby face who is getting them? I am but I have to wait till next payday to pace myself lol


----------



## ginestra213 (May 28, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> So makeup geek put the two new shadows on the site which are shore thing and baby face who is getting them? I am but I have to wait till next payday to pace myself lol


  They look amazing! But I think I'm going to wait until the end of the summer so that I can haul all the cool-toned mattes that are coming as well


----------



## smileyt06 (May 28, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> They look amazing! But I think I'm going to wait until the end of the summer so that I can haul all the cool-toned mattes that are coming as well


  Cool toned mattes I missed that hmmmm I will wait too to place a big order.  Right now I have $114 in my cart which will put me at having all of the makeup geek shadows, so yup I will def wait.


----------



## mel33t (May 28, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> So makeup geek put the two new shadows on the site which are shore thing and baby face who is getting them? I am but I have to wait till next payday to pace myself lol


  I ordered a few this morning! I saw on their Instagram that they're having another surprise tomorrow. Wonder what that could be.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I ordered a few this morning! I saw on their Instagram that they're having another surprise tomorrow. Wonder what that could be.


  Oh I am def waiting now lol


----------



## mel33t (May 28, 2015)

She's bringing twenty matte shadows in August and a Jacyln Hill palette in September.  https://instagram.com/p/3O55NnAzpp/


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> She's bringing twenty matte shadows in August and a Jacyln Hill palette in September.  https://instagram.com/p/3O55NnAzpp/


:thud: duo chrome collection & 20 matte eyeshadows


----------



## smileyt06 (May 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> She's bringing twenty matte shadows in August and a Jacyln Hill palette in September.  https://instagram.com/p/3O55NnAzpp/


  Yasssss I believe her duo chromes are pigments so that is a skip but the 20 mattes will be mines.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> So makeup geek put the two new shadows on the site which are shore thing and baby face who is getting them? I am but I have to wait till next payday to pace myself lol


  Along with those, Desert Sands and Roulette from last year's Vegas Lights palette have been added to the permanent line. Also, on the MUG website, they've added eyeshadow swatches on dark skin, which is fantastic!  I'm definitely getting Baby Face. Part of me wants to get it now(ish), along with High Tea (I've been lemming that one for months). But I'm also tempted to wait until the 20 matte eyeshadows are released in August (my birth month!). Marlena demo'ed a couple of them (and teased some others) in a tutorial recently, and they're sooooooo gorgeous.


----------



## smileyt06 (May 28, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I'm definitely getting Baby Face. Part of me wants to get it now(ish), along with High Tea (I've been lemming that one for months). But I'm also tempted to wait until the 20 matte eyeshadows are released in August (my birth month!). Marlena demo'ed a couple of them (and teased some others) in a tutorial recently, and they're sooooooo gorgeous.


  Oh yes forgot about those two from that palette.  Forgot to mention because I have that palette, but I did see her post something saying the discounted the palette to $35.99 and to get it while you can since it will be gone come August.  I will need to watch that YouTube where she demo'ed it.  Sad thing is I probably did see it but I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Yazmin (May 28, 2015)

I liked that they included swatches of the new shades on a deeper skin tone. It helped decide that these are a skip for the time being.


----------



## ginestra213 (May 29, 2015)

Oooooh lip creams!!! Does anyone know if they're matte?


----------



## alexisweaver (May 29, 2015)

mel33t said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3O55NnAzpp/


I'm excited for the matte shadows!!


----------



## mel33t (May 29, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm excited for the matte shadows!!


  Me too, I love their matte formula.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 31, 2015)

This might be a weird question-- but are MUG eyeshadow pans magnetized? Like, will they pop right into my z palette? I know my morphe ones were. I just thought I should ask before I place my first order of 9 and a new z palette only for them not to be ready to pop right in! TIA!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 31, 2015)

They'll definitely stick to a Z Palette on their own. :nods:


----------



## laurennnxox (May 31, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> They'll definitely stick to a Z Palette on their own.


  Thanks!!


----------



## Davuu (Jun 2, 2015)

YAAASSSSS!


----------



## ginestra213 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hmmm, I wonder if there's a filter on that pic? The colors look slightly different that the ones she showed in the YT sneak peek. Beautiful regardless!


----------



## mel33t (Jun 2, 2015)

Davuu said:


> YAAASSSSS!


  I need all of them! :sigh:


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 2, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if there's a filter on that pic? The colors look slightly different that the ones she showed in the YT sneak peek. Beautiful regardless!


  I think it's more the lighting, and the camera not being calibrated for it, than an IG filter.


----------



## ginestra213 (Aug 25, 2015)

Davuu said:


> YAAASSSSS!


  Anyone know when these are coming out? I know they originally said August, but I'm guess that's not happening. I heard her say "in the fall" in her videos, but does anyone know a date? I need to start planning


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> Anyone know when these are coming out? I know they originally said August, but I'm guess that's not happening. I heard her say "in the fall" in her videos, but does anyone know a date? I need to start planning


  She hasn't said anything about them and the Jaclyn Hill collab got pushed back to early next year.


----------



## Davuu (Aug 26, 2015)

ginestra213 said:


> Anyone know when these are coming out? I know they originally said August, but I'm guess that's not happening. I heard her say "in the fall" in her videos, but does anyone know a date? I need to start planning


  She's said next month on snapchat!


----------



## ginestra213 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ooooh thanks for the update!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 29, 2015)

Davuu said:


> She's said next month on snapchat!


  Mattes have been pushed back to October now. The duochrome piggies will be out next month instead. (Info via Snapchat.)


----------



## Davuu (Aug 29, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Mattes have been pushed back to October now. The duochrome piggies will be out next month instead. (Info via Snapchat.)


  I saw her snap today. Ugh! I feel like I've been waiting for these matte shadows for ages! I want them now


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 29, 2015)

I KNOOOOOOOOOOW! I've been waiting to complete an order because there are at least a couple of the new mattes that I want. Instead I've got four eyeshadows sleeping in the cart, waiting... and waiting... and waiting...  (Insert gif of Old Rose from _Titanic_ saying "It's been 84 years.", here.)


----------



## Rebby Writer (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys! According to their insta, the duochromes are launching on the 17th.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Sep 14, 2015)

Is it just me or did the video of the duochromes on instagram not really wow anyone else? And are there only 6 shades?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 14, 2015)

For the curious - https://instagram.com/p/7l0R1fponw/?taken-by=makeupgeekcosmetics  Looks like it's just six shades, and one of them looks like a rerelease/repromotion of Insomnia (their dupe for MAC Blue Brown).  I think if you're going to try to show off a duochrome's duochromy goodness, it'd be a good idea to have at least part of the swatch on a black base (seems to me that black bases do a better job at showing off the different tones?).


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2015)

Via makeupgeektv Snapchat, there are actually EIGHT pigments (including a repromote of Insomnia) plus twelve foiled eyeshadows in the duochrome launch on Thursday.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 17, 2015)

Make that eleven new duochrome eyeshadows plus Rockstar, which was released previously (and there are your twelve), and everything is up on the Makeup Geek site now!


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2015)

Who's getting the Matte shadows? IG credit, Young Wild and Polished. The brights look really nice, but I'm not 100% sold.


----------



## ginestra213 (Oct 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


>


  Oh, I am. Can't wait!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Who's getting the Matte shadows? IG credit, Young Wild and Polished. The brights look really nice, but I'm not 100% sold.


  Me


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 1, 2015)

^^LOL  

I completely fell off with this brand.  I need to get caught up and see if I want anything.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Me


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Might as well right! Will give me an excuse to get the Rose Gold Z palette


 Omg rose gold where can I find that one?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 1, 2015)

mel33t said:


>


  they look like chalk :/ oh no :/


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Omg rose gold where can I find that one?


  I believe that's MUG exclusive. It was in stock when the duochromes went up


----------



## mel33t (Oct 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> they look like chalk :/ oh no :/


  I need more swatches to know for sure. YWP isn't the best swatcher sometimes.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> they look like chalk :/ oh no :/





mel33t said:


> I need more swatches to know for sure. YWP isn't the best swatcher sometimes.


  Not to mention swatches aren't necessarily indicative of performance.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 15, 2015)

Did anyone get the mattes? I'm thinking of buying the bundle.


----------



## ginestra213 (Oct 15, 2015)

I want to get a bunch, but I'm waiting for the shipping times to normalize. I don't feel like waiting over 3 weeks for my order


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Did anyone get the mattes? I'm thinking of buying the bundle.


  I did. I hit the bundle it should be here Monday or if it comes early Saturday


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I did. I hit the bundle it should be here Monday or if it comes early Saturday


  I caved at 3 am and bought 5 colors last night. I know I'm going to get more but figured this would be a great start. All the sales are dropping at once and I have to divide and conquer. LOL


----------



## mel33t (Oct 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I did. I hit the bundle it should be here Monday or if it comes early Saturday


  K I'm gonna do it!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I caved at 3 am and bought 5 colors last night. I know I'm going to get more but figured this would be a great start. All the sales are dropping at once and I have to divide and conquer. LOL


  Girl I was gonna do that but I was like ahhhhhh let me just get the bundle


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 15, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Did anyone get the mattes? I'm thinking of buying the bundle.


  Not yet but I've got four of the new ones on my wishlist, and I can easily see myself coming back for more in the future.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 25, 2015)

Has anyone gotten the new mattes? What do you think? T. Is reviewing them but honestly i don't trust her reviews. LOL


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 25, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Has anyone gotten the new mattes? What do you think? T. Is reviewing them but honestly i don't trust her reviews. LOL


  Not yet, but I've seen Christine's reviews so far, as well as her swatches. Some of the usual "dry and powdery" stuff, particularly with the purples. She did note they'd work better with primer/some kind of base, though.  Here's another review, this time from Phyrra... http://phyrra.net/2015/10/makeup-geek-matte-eyeshadows-review.html  And in Phyrra's swatches, particularly with the purples, you can see that primer does make a huge difference. And, of course, you can build up the colour.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 25, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Not yet, but I've seen Christine's reviews so far, as well as her swatches. Some of the usual "dry and powdery" stuff, particularly with the purples. She did note they'd work better with primer/some kind of base, though.  Here's another review, this time from Phyrra... http://phyrra.net/2015/10/makeup-geek-matte-eyeshadows-review.html  And in Phyrra's swatches, particularly with the purples, you can see that primer does make a huge difference. And, of course, you can build up the colour.


  Thanks i hadn't seen Phyrra's yet, I prefer primer swatches, or at least both because i use primer, and sometimes i think T. and her ratings and color are way off.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 4, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Has anyone gotten the new mattes? What do you think? T. Is reviewing them but honestly i don't trust her reviews. LOL


  I have them and, with this being my first experience with Makeup Geek eyeshadows, I'm honestly really impressed! I swatched these over a primer because that's how I'd wear them, personally. They were all pigmented and soft to the touch. Cherry Cola was probably the "driest" feeling (I use the quotations because it wasn't really very dry) but it still performed exactly the same as the others when swatched. 


  Bedrock, Concrete Jungle, Morocco, Petal Pusher, Vintage, Cherry Cola


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 5, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I have them and, with this being my first experience with Makeup Geek eyeshadows, I'm honestly really impressed! I swatched these over a primer because that's how I'd wear them, personally. They were all pigmented and soft to the touch. Cherry Cola was probably the "driest" feeling (I use the quotations because it wasn't really very dry) but it still performed exactly the same as the others when swatched.    Bedrock, Concrete Jungle, Morocco, Petal Pusher, Vintage, Cherry Cola


  Thank you! These look great, and I always use a primer as well, so I prefer swatches that way. Man, I have a huge MUG wishlist, I hope they have some sort of black Friday deal, LOL.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 5, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Thank you! These look great, and I always use a primer as well, so I prefer swatches that way. Man, I have a huge MUG wishlist, I hope they have some sort of black Friday deal, LOL.


  No problem!  Yeah, after playing with these I kinda wanna go back and order a bunch more stuff from MUG lol. A Black Friday sale would be amazing! Here's hoping!


----------

